# Yellow bellied slider - slimy white stuff????



## lisaduncan (May 8, 2014)

I do have some pictures but i cant work out how to add them on here. I got a yellow bellied slider 2 days ago, hes approx 1 year old and easily the size of my hand. He came in a 28l tank!!!! Today I have bought him a 220l tank (obv only half filled) he has a basking area, all appropriate lighting, filtration, heater etc. Since putting him in the new tank he has a white stringy stuff on his neck, legs and head, his shell looks fine to me (hes the 1st turtle iv had) but this stringy stuff is irritating him. Also hes barely eaten since i got him. I was told to put him in a dry tray with a pot of water and some food but he wont touch it, the only thing hes had is a bite of a green leaf. He wont even eat what is claimed to be his fave food (apples and grapes) Does this sound like theres something wrong with him?


----------



## lisaduncan (May 8, 2014)

i think iv managed to add the pics


----------



## mrspin (May 1, 2014)

Hi, yellow-bellied slider (Trachemys scripta scripta) is a land and water turtle, when he can find a food, so how can he find apple or grapes in a water? 

Those turtles are "carnivorous" - the best food for youngsters are small fish (they have a lot of calcium which he needed now) , very small snails aqua or land with shelf (sometimes you have to crash shelf to help turtle get inside), earthworms, insect larvae , meal worms, prawns, shrimps, also now you can find everywhere in the grass yellow flowers called common dandelion, my turtle loves it, you can try give some leafs of this plant to your, you can put some pondweed or aquatic plant called cabomba.

Your turtle probably need to accustom to his new home, that "stringi stuff" could be moulting - but off course I can be wrong - so the best thing will be take him to vet or even aquatic shop


----------



## Clemmys (Jul 29, 2014)

grapes or similar is not a suitable food choice for a growing slider, the previous owner sounds like an idiot with a complete lack of knowledge especially with the size of the tank the turt was in.

You need to use a well rounded turtle pellet such as reptomin or zoomed growth formula as a staple feeding every couple of days - you can supplement with fish, snails, earthworms, prawn, chicken, romaine lettuce, blood worm etc.


----------

